# Welcher ist eurer Top Internet Anbieter?



## kadir79 (12 Aug. 2011)

*Welcher ist eurer Top Internet Anbieter? *

*Alice*
*1&1*
*T-Home*
*QSC*
*Freenet*
*O2*
*Strato AG*
*Unitymedia*
*Arcor*
*BITel*​


----------



## udolf (13 Aug. 2011)

Kabeldeutschland knapp vor Vodafone - aber da ich die ja nicht wählen kann eben die Telekom. Teuer aber guter Service und die haben Fussball live...


----------



## Tokko (13 Aug. 2011)

Benutzte schon etwas länger Alice.

Kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Günstig, Speed ist ok und sollte mal eine Störung sein (sehr selten) ist diese meistens mit einen Anruf beim Support erledigt


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Aug. 2011)

*im Vergleich Alice / 1&1 / Kabeldeutschland /*

Kabel Deutschland knapp vor 1&1 (Service aber bei beiden sehr gut)

1&1 hat den besten Upload von 10000 kbit/s (aber grössere schwankungen)


----------



## tommie3 (14 Aug. 2011)

Was ist denn mit Versatel?


----------

